# Uber deactivated my account for sharing?



## Gursingh

Hun
I never ever shared my account with anyone. I use uber driver app on two phones. Mainly use it on my android phone. It asked me for selfie and that’s when it mentioned my trips are paused. And also got that email about deactivated. Do you guys think I can get reactivated?


----------



## W00dbutcher

Green Light hub. Show them the 2 phones.

I been running a tablet and phone for years no problems.

they can tell what device you have by your iemi listing on each device.

If no GLH, call Uber and explain you have 2 iemi on same account.
Make up some technical issue with battery or something that prevents you from using 1 phone. Like one overheats cause of the Uber app...

Limited service is also a good one.


----------



## W00dbutcher

W00dbutcher said:


> Green Light hub. Show them the 2 phones.
> 
> I been running a tablet and phone for years no problems.
> 
> they can tell what device you have by your iemi listing on each device.
> 
> If no GLH, call Uber and explain you have 2 iemi on same account.
> Make up some technical issue with battery or something that prevents you from using 1 phone. Like one overheats cause of the Uber app... Free time or limited usage on the phones.


----------



## W00dbutcher

.


----------



## kdyrpr

www.usps.com/careers


----------



## Gursingh

W00dbutcher said:


> Green Light hub. Show them the 2 phones.
> 
> I been running a tablet and phone for years no problems.
> 
> they can tell what device you have by your iemi listing on each device.
> 
> If no GLH, call Uber and explain you have 2 iemi on same account.
> Make up some technical issue with battery or something that prevents you from using 1 phone. Like one overheats cause of the Uber app...
> 
> Limited service is also a good one.


I have to wait 5 days for green light hub appointment. Twitter sent me this. Now they are saying fraudulent activity? And also says decision is final


----------



## W00dbutcher

Keep trying. If any of us know anything it is they alway respond with bs canned responses. Fight it.

Don't give up yet.


----------



## UberChiefPIT

Gursingh said:


> View attachment 631724
> Hun
> I never ever shared my account with anyone. I use uber driver app on two phones. Mainly use it on my android phone. It asked me for selfie and that’s when it mentioned my trips are paused. And also got that email about deactivated. Do you guys think I can get reactivated?


Just a heads up: posting here doesn’t help your case.

Your brother doesn’t look as much like you as you think, especially to AI that looks for specific data points

Historically, the only people who’ve been deactivated for sharing their account, have been exclusively people that share their account.

My account has been linked on 3 devices now: 2 phones and my iPad (hey, sometimes I watch football while Uber), for years and several thousand rides.

Your brother screwed up and didn’t tell you he took a picture of himself.


----------



## _Tron_

This has been one of my fears, especially since I am now running the app on both a tablet and a phone. Too often getting prompted to take a selfie. This is a two-fold issue. It's one thing to have poor/no driver support. That's normal. What is also "normal", unfortunately, is getting deactivated for for false rider complaints. But the second evil here is that the Uber algos are programmed so poorly they sometimes mistakenly flag an account for driver fraud. Sounds like this is what happened to the OP. Whether its poor facial recognition, or poor backend decision tree logic, the effect is tragic.

A more rational approach if the account is flagged in this manner would be for Uber to do exactly what the butcher suggested... bring both devices (and your face) into a greenlight hub. Unlike other complaint resolutions, that would not be all that costly for the company to do.


----------



## Uber's Guber

Gursingh said:


> I never ever shared my account with anyone.


----------



## Gursingh

UberChiefPIT said:


> Just a heads up: posting here doesn’t help your case.
> 
> Your brother doesn’t look as much like you as you think, especially to AI that looks for specific data points
> 
> Historically, the only people who’ve been deactivated for sharing their account, have been exclusively people that share their account.
> 
> My account has been linked on 3 devices now: 2 phones and my iPad (hey, sometimes I watch football while Uber), for years and several thousand rides.
> 
> Your brother screwed up and didn’t tell you he took a picture of himself.


So you are saying it took them 4 years to find that? My brother has his own account and car


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint

I use two phones daily and switch between areas because of limited cell service for T-Mobile ( my main phone ), so I use ATT for more rural areas and have been flagged for fraud once but never deactivated after I explained what was going on.

I tell them all the time I use two different phones for the same account because of the area I work and nothing has happened ( knock on wood ).

Now if you shared your account years ago and they finally found out, well that sucks and hope you can get them to let you back on and if not you have Lyft along with other food delivery companies to work for…


----------



## UberChiefPIT

Gursingh said:


> So you are saying it took them 4 years to find that? My brother has his own account and car


I guessed it was your brother, without you mentioning your brother.


----------



## Trafficat

UberChiefPIT said:


> Your brother doesn’t look as much like you as you think, especially to AI that looks for specific data points
> 
> Historically, the only people who’ve been deactivated for sharing their account, have been exclusively people that share their account.


I've been accused by Uber of account sharing also a couple of times, although they did not deactivate my account, they just sent me a "warning" against something I never did. In my case it was based on paxhole accusation though once, and on another time it was because I was only about 5 miles from home and I wanted to go online and the photo thing popped up. I was on the highway going 70 mph and it won't let you take a selfie while driving so I just said screw it and drove all the way home without going online. Immediately I got a notice from Uber accusing me of account sharing. So, always pull over on the side of the highway immediately to take a selfie when asked. 

I seem to recall members here being deactivated for failing the selfie too by getting too old and not matching the profile picture.

Also there is an ongoing major scandal where Uber is deactivating transgender drivers after their transition and the photo recognition no longer works.


----------



## UberChiefPIT

Trafficat said:


> I've been accused by Uber of account sharing also a couple of times, although they did not deactivate my account, they just sent me a "warning" against something I never did. In my case it was based on paxhole accusation though once, and on another time it was because I was only about 5 miles from home and I wanted to go online and the photo thing popped up. I was on the highway going 70 mph and it won't let you take a selfie while driving so I just said screw it and drove all the way home without going online. Immediately I got a notice from Uber accusing me of account sharing. So, always pull over on the side of the highway immediately to take a selfie when asked.
> 
> I seem to recall members here being deactivated for failing the selfie too by getting too old and not matching the profile picture.
> 
> Also there is an ongoing major scandal where Uber is deactivating transgender drivers after their transition and the photo recognition no longer works.


All true, but we know none of that was the case here. We didn’t find out that his brother conveniently does Uber, conveniently on a different account, conveniently, until after it was brought up.


----------



## 58756

Welp there ya go. You used it on 2 phones. System saw both simultaneously logged in. It can see the unique MAC address if each device you use to login so it thinks someone else is using your account too, so that's effectively a safety issues.


Gursingh said:


> View attachment 631724
> Hun
> I never ever shared my account with anyone. I use uber driver app on two phones. Mainly use it on my android phone. It asked me for selfie and that’s when it mentioned my trips are paused. And also got that email about deactivated. Do you guys think I can get reactivated?


----------



## UberChiefPIT

Ozzyoz said:


> Welp there ya go. You used it on 2 phones. System saw both simultaneously logged in. It can see the unique MAC address if each device you use to login so it thinks someone else is using your account too, so that's effectively a safety issues.


That's not why. He's not giving the full story, which is fairly common of this complaint.

Numerous drivers here - including myself - use multiple devices while logged into the Uber app, and being online.

Myself, I use 3 devices (and it would be 4, if they'd hurry up and get an applewatch api for the driver app). 2 phones and an iPad. Never a problem, 3 years now.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp

Uber's Guber said:


>


Marcia always gives me a stiffy!


----------



## W00dbutcher




----------



## Saher01

Did u solved ur issues?


----------



## WI_Hedgehog

Gursingh said:


> I never ever shared my account with anyone. I use uber driver app on two phones. Mainly use it on my android phone. It asked me for selfie and that’s when it mentioned my trips are paused. And also got that email about deactivated. Do you guys think I can get reactivated?


If all the devices have the same GPS location you should be fine, like @UberChiefPIT mentions.



Trafficat said:


> ...there is an ongoing major scandal where Uber is deactivating transgender drivers after their transition and the photo recognition no longer works.


It's not exactly a scandal if someone had parts replacement surgery and got deactivated for not updating their profile photo--pax should be able to ID their driver.


----------



## Trafficat

WI_Hedgehog said:


> If all the devices have the same GPS location you should be fine, like @UberChiefPIT mentions.
> 
> It's not exactly a scandal if you've had parts replacement surgery and got deactivated for not updating your profile photo--pax should be able to ID their driver.


Uber refuses to let me update my profile picture even though multiple pax have complained that I do not resemble my photo and that I was not the correct driver, and Uber has threatened that I may be deactivated upon further complaints. I am 32, and basically I looked 20 when I signed up 5 years ago and I look 40 now. Nonetheless Uber states this is not sufficient reason to allow me to upload a new image when I submitted a request to update it. I am pretty sure no reason is good enough for Uber. The upload a new image form is there like most support features, to fool drivers into thinking there is support when everything is just automated and the answer was always decided for every question before you asked.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog

Trafficat said:


> Uber refuses to let me update my profile picture even though multiple pax have complained that I do not resemble my photo and that I was not the correct driver, and Uber has threatened that I may be deactivated upon further complaints. I am 32, and basically I looked 20 when I signed up 5 years ago and I look 40 now. Nonetheless Uber states this is not sufficient reason to allow me to upload a new image when I submitted a request to update it. I am pretty sure no reason is good enough for Uber. The upload a new image form is there like most support features, to fool drivers into thinking there is support when everything is just automated and the answer was always decided for every question before you asked.


You make a good point. Uber seems to like fresh ants who don't know how the game is played.

NOTE: I updated my previous post for clarity, it wasn't directed at @Trafficat ...


----------



## [email protected]

I got the same thing today. Looks like they prefer new drivers.

Us older drivers know how to hit the bonus in a minimum amount of time. They don't want to lose an extra 400 bucks a week that I made of promotions. 

This calls for a lawsuit.


----------



## _Tron_

Trafficat said:


> ...I am 32, and basically I looked 20 when I signed up 5 years ago and I look 40 now.


That normally only happens to POUTUS. Is this not an argument knock it off with Uber and regain your boyish good looks?

;>


----------



## UberChiefPIT

[email protected] said:


> I got the same thing today. Looks like they prefer new drivers.
> 
> Us older drivers know how to hit the bonus in a minimum amount of time. They don't want to lose an extra 400 bucks a week that I made of promotions.
> 
> This calls for a lawsuit.


The only people who get deactivated for account sharing are people who share their accounts. Your brother shouldn’t have taken that selfie.


----------



## [email protected]

Damn wish I had a brother in Dallas lol. I worked my ass off. They asked for a selfie and I immediately gave it. 

It's most likely that biyatch that I cancelled at the airport. Had an attitude and I responded that 'keep up that attitude and no one will pick you up'


----------



## UberChiefPIT

[email protected] said:


> Damn wish I had a brother in Dallas lol. I worked my ass off. They asked for a selfie and I immediately gave it.
> 
> It's most likely that biyatch that I cancelled at the airport. Had an attitude and I responded that 'keep up that attitude and no one will pick you up'


Engaging in conversations like this with pax is also never a good idea.


----------



## Jimmy44

Gursingh said:


> View attachment 631724
> Hun
> I never ever shared my account with anyone. I use uber driver app on two phones. Mainly use it on my android phone. It asked me for selfie and that’s when it mentioned my trips are paused. And also got that email about deactivated. Do you guys think I can get reactivated?


----------



## WI_Hedgehog

[email protected] said:


> ...It's most likely that biyatch that I cancelled at the airport. Had an attitude and I responded that 'keep up that attitude and no one will pick you up'


There will always be a new ant or an ant trying to complete a quest that will slog through a bad airport ride....


----------



## Los Angeles driver

I would like to know the rest of the story........


----------



## UberBastid

Sharing is best done with hot girlfriends ... not your uber account.



Trafficat said:


> Uber refuses to let me update my profile picture even though multiple pax have complained that I do not resemble my photo and that I was not the correct driver


I got my fishing license the other day. They run the strip on the back of your DL (California) and the description goes from there to your fishing license.
It said Six foot one (check), brown hair (not for a LONG time), 220 lbs (again, not for a long time) I weigh 180.
It's not me.

Hope fish n game doesn't wanna see my fishing license. I may be in trouble.


----------



## The Last Breed

William, that's interesting. Usually the reply comes from Rohit, Sukhbinder, Darminder, Uberinder, Jitender, Surinder, Gurinder etc.
Look at positives bro. You got a reply from William, that's unique to your case  

Good luck with your future endeavors


----------



## rembrandt

Deactivated by Uber may also become a blessing in disguise for many people who simply will not otherwise seek better alternatives.


----------



## [email protected]

Contact Gig Rocket 🚀 They lol take care of you.


----------

